# Motor Identification



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

there may be a better suited forum for this question, that I don't know about, and if so please feel free to let me know.. If not, PLEASE HELP!! I have a 1998 90hp Johnson SPL, I.D.# is J90TSLECM that I am going to do some work on, and I can't find a reference to determine what style of motor it is. In my SELOC repair manual, it references 90 degree loopers, 60 degree loopers, 90 degree crossflows,... (the list goes on), with different procedures for each one. It also says that if you use the wrong procedure for the motor you are working on, that (more) damage will likely be the result... Yeah, no kidding, I would have never guessed.. Problem is, I don't know which style my motor is and can't seem to find out how to determine which one it is either.. Anybody??? Anybody???


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

I believe that's a 90 degree.

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1998/XJ90TSLECM/parts.html


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Strike that, it's a 60 degree. Here is the link to motor designations: http://www.marineengine.com/parts/model_guide_post80.html


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

Anybody out there ever dun a complete re-seal on a lower unit at home before? Do you have to use a press to install the new ones?


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

yes!! i just did a complete reseal on a 2000 Johnson 90 hp lower unit. I did not have to use a press to get on the new seals but you will have to get the shaft re-shimed at a reputeable shop when assembling the lower unit back together. i went to North Shore marine who has one of the only 2 master certified johnson outboard technicians here in texas. They did a really great job with the re-shim. so great that when i shift into gears you dont hear the clutch dogs engage and its virtually silent. Make sure you have a repair manual in hand cause some of the steps to pulling everything in and out gets a lil tricky like pulling out the prop shaft and re-adjusting the shift link when reinstalling the lower unit. hope this helped a lil bit.


----------

